# Private Medical Insurance in Spain



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

We are looking into obtaining private medical insurance and would appreciate any advice on the following:

Our baby daughter was born a few days ago and will require the usual medical treatment for babies including vacinations.

What private medical cover will cover all the treatment needed for our little one ?


It turns out both my partner and I may also require private medical cover, but I would like to speak to someone in English about all this, so does anyone have 
contact details of someone who could assist us ?

If yes, please send a pm with contact details.

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

BABY - STATE HEALTH WILL GET YOU ALL YOU NEED/WANT. I'd say it's also ADVISABLE so she's under official "CARE" in case (god forbid) you need other medical services.

Private - Sanitas have an English speaking help desk. 
Sanitas - Contact us

I'm more than happy with them - But I've been with them a LONG time and we now also get a CivilService discount - Dental is worth having as extra.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

chris(madrid) said:


> BABY - STATE HEALTH WILL GET YOU ALL YOU NEED/WANT. I'd say it's also ADVISABLE so she's under official "CARE" in case (god forbid) you need other medical services.
> 
> Private - Sanitas have an English speaking help desk.
> Sanitas - Contact us
> .



Excellent, thanks for the info. Will make contact with Sanitas.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Sanitas are excellent
There are plenty of English speakers within the organisation


----------



## crookesey (May 22, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Sanitas are excellent
> There are plenty of English speakers within the organisation


I had no idea that Sanitas are part of the BUPA group and even accept the transfer of UK contracts to Sanitas. So BUPA cover in Spain ticks all the boxes as far as I'm concerned.

You live and learn, don't you?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

congratulations Dave!

jo xx


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

crookesey said:


> I had no idea that Sanitas are part of the BUPA group and even accept the transfer of UK contracts to Sanitas. So BUPA cover in Spain ticks all the boxes as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> You live and learn, don't you?


Make sure they dont charge you BUPA rates at Sanitas though


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

*What is, and is not, covered by Social medical insurance?*

As I understand, basic preventive care, and any kind of important corrective care, is reasonably well handled by the Social medical system in Spain. You may not like your one assigned doctor, and for anything "optional" or "less important" you may wait quite a bit, but they'll do a decent job of care. Right?

So, what is, and is not, actually included in the Social medical system in Spain?

Dental cleanings and checkups?
Filling cavities? For those of us who are a little bit vain, will they use the nice tooth enamel coloured stuff or only silver amalgam to make us look like Jaws from James Bond?
Dental prostheses?

Will a regular physical exam include full blood work, check cholesterol and triglycerides, PSA for us men over 40, EKG?

I was directed to the seguridad-social.es 'Contenido' web site:
http://www.seg-social.es/Internet_1/Trabajadores/PrestacionesPension10935/Asistenciasanitaria/RegimenGeneral/Contenido/index.htm
.. which explains in concept how nice and complete the Social medical system is, but does not explain any detail of specific procedures and treatments which are - or are not - included.

Since each doctor participating in the Social medical system must have a list of what he can, and can not, do "for free", there must exist a more detailed list somewhere... How do we see it?

All of this, of course, is to help me choose how much € to spend, if any, on private medical insurance, at least in the first year or so we'll be in Spain, living on my single salary until my wife learns Spanish and finds work...

Thanks!
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

DENTAL? - FREE EXTRACTIONS - That's it. Basically to avoid infection.

Once above a certain age they MAY include falsies - But nothing fancy. I say this because iirc my mum-in-law (82) has state falsies - With my paltry 49 years I have to go private for teeth related things. Cleaning/checkups - PRIVATE. Crowns - PRIVATE ......... I know an old guy in Barcelona who paid something like 18,000Euros to have a set of screwed in pins with individual crowns despite being over 65.

You wont just "get" check ups unless they envisage risk. If you feel you're at risk -. see your GP. If your assigned GP Doctor decides you need exams - It's VERY complete. I know a builder in his 70's who goes monthly for FULL blood tests - weekly for pressure etc. Be aware you'll be doing this early AM (or late-ish PM) - before "other" stuff hits the nurses. Normally a set day/time for ALL at risk in a small place. btw it's more than likely "your" GP is only there AM or PM. Expect to have to make appointments 2-3 days in advance.

If you want to be pampered and be able to choose (esp aesthetics) - you'll need private. 

If you're SICK you'll get EVERYTHING eventually. If you're REALLY SICK - you'll get excellent HEALTH CARE. That's how it works here.

Ask your future employer about private insurance. They may not PAY IT - but Sanitas especially does make "offers" to businesses for their employees. 

Many employers btw have corporate HASAW insurance that FORCES THEM to give all employees annual check-ups. This is eyes/ears - Blood, ECG etc etc - takes hours.


----------



## libove (Feb 24, 2008)

Thanks Chris. My employer has some kind of discount negotiated with Sanitas, but does not pay for any private medical cover. I spoke on the phone with Sanitas today, and they will send me some more details so I can understand my options and costs. 
I am a bit disappointed by the lower level of preventive care which the Spanish Social medical system seems to provide than I had expected; good preventive care is the best way to reduce overall social costs...
Jay


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

libove said:


> I am a bit disappointed by the lower level of preventive care which the Spanish Social medical system seems to provide than I had expected;


Not here - The Spanish love taking pills. They'd be overloaded dishing out antibiotics for everything.


----------

